# Darwen Canine Society Show 17th December



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a Schedule for this show. Its at Salt Ayre Sports Centre, Lancaster. I've printed off all the classes but there's no schedule with it. Does anyone have one that they could email to me or do you know where I can download one from?

If not, its no problem, I'll telephone the Secretary. I just didn't like to bother her if someone else has one.

Thanks for reading


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

leafy said:


> I'm looking for a Schedule for this show. Its at Salt Ayre Sports Centre, Lancaster. I've printed off all the classes but there's no schedule with it. Does anyone have one that they could email to me or do you know where I can download one from?
> 
> If not, its no problem, I'll telephone the Secretary. I just didn't like to bother her if someone else has one.
> 
> Thanks for reading


Here you go 

http://www.dogshows.co.uk/DCS.htm


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent show this i could have sent u a schedule


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry I should have said entry form, silly me. That's what I'm wanting. The link just tells you what classes there are.


----------

